# Apprenticeship Orientation



## ASpring88 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have my apprenticeship orientation for LU 163. I am just curious if anyone can give me a heads up of what to expect? The letter I got basically says nothing other than prerequisites for getting into the program. Any help would be great,


----------



## MrLopez650 (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry can't help you with this but I do have a question..I just recently recieved my eligibility score which was a 99.05% for local 6 SF.how long did you wait to get orientation invite after you recieved your ranking?


----------



## Garcia86 (Nov 9, 2014)

MrLopez650 said:


> Sorry can't help you with this but I do have a question..I just recently recieved my eligibility score which was a 99.05% for local 6 SF.how long did you wait to get orientation invite after you recieved your ranking?


I received my Orientation letter for Local 6 a day after I received the letter with my score which was 99.16%. 

Can anyone shed light on how soon you will be called to work after orientation? And if it was necessary, is it possible to postpone the indenture date when selected?


----------



## MrLopez650 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok great score man thanks!

So what has happend after your orientation?have you begun classes?


----------



## Garcia86 (Nov 9, 2014)

MrLopez650 said:


> Ok great score man thanks!
> 
> So what has happend after your orientation?have you begun classes?


The orientation was actually last night. We signed some paperwork, went over wages and benefits, tool list, drug test instructions, and talked about what to expect from the apprenticeship. We were a group of about 30 and should be called in to work within 4 weeks. I assume since your score was high as well you may have orientation in the summer as more jobs open up. But call the local to get your ranking. 

Oh and btw, im a woman :whistling2: lol


----------



## Cwhalen (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm in a similar boat I'd say signed up,tested and had 1st interview Oct of 2014 and never rec'd a letter. When i contacted the training office they said since i was close to the top and should be getting a call to come in that they didn't plan on sending a letter. Now it's Feb and I've had my 2nd interview back in January and still no call to come in and waiting continues, so anxious but they say patience is a virtue...


----------



## MrLopez650 (Feb 6, 2015)

What did you score?why would you have 2 interviews there's normally only 1 then they send you a letter with your rank/score and then the next step is orientation.


----------



## Cwhalen (Feb 24, 2015)

Not sure what i scored, they wouldn't inform me of my actual score# just said that it was good and the reason i didn't receive a letter is because i would be getting called up soon


----------

